# Anyone know what caliber would be referred to as a "9.9"?



## WinterBorn

A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".

I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.

I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.

Any ideas?


----------



## Likkmee

10 MM as measured with a Harboring Fright Cambodian caliper ?


----------



## WinterBorn

Likkmee said:


> 10 MM as measured with a Harboring Fright Cambodian caliper ?



Now THAT is funny.   Especially since I bought a cheap Harbor Freight set of calipers years ago.  Pitiful tool.


----------



## Vastator

Probably a typo. But given the 1000’s of calibers that have existed who’s to say..?


----------



## aaronleland

It means they saw too many rap videos.


----------



## Ringel05

WinterBorn said:


> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?


The old .358 Remington or Winchester are also called a 9.9, it is also known as 9x49mm Browning and 9mm Don Gonzalo.
Apparently it's the only .35 that's still in production, it was introduced in 1909.


----------



## harmonica

...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance


----------



## WinterBorn

Vastator said:


> Probably a typo. But given the 1000’s of calibers that have existed who’s to say..?



Yeah, that is why I am giving him the benefit of the doubt.    Calibers have been named for bullet diameter, black powder charge, year it was first made, and even speed of the bullet.

But, given my lack of experience with 9mm rounds, I thought someone else might know.


----------



## Jitss617

I think it’s something they use on Southern Afghanistan border.. some of the farmers are known to use them


----------



## WinterBorn

harmonica said:


> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance



That is a fact!


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> I think it’s something they use on Southern Afghanistan border.. some of the farmers are known to use them



So it is a foreign pistol round?    Ok, that is a start.

If you buy a box of ammo, what does it say on the box?


----------



## WinterBorn

Ringel05 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The old .358 Remington or Winchester are also called a 9.9, it is also known as 9x49mm Browning and 9mm Don Gonzalo.
> Apparently it's the only .35 that's still in production, it was introduced in 1909.
Click to expand...


Ok, that I did not know.   Good info.  Thanks.

Marlin stopped producing the .35 Marlin?   I shot one of those when I was a teenager.   I thought it would make a decent brush gun for deer.   Like a 30-30.


----------



## Ringel05

WinterBorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The old .358 Remington or Winchester are also called a 9.9, it is also known as 9x49mm Browning and 9mm Don Gonzalo.
> Apparently it's the only .35 that's still in production, it was introduced in 1909.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, that I did not know.   Good info.  Thanks.
> 
> Marlin stopped producing the .35 Marlin?   I shot one of those when I was a teenager.   I thought it would make a decent brush gun for deer.   Like a 30-30.
Click to expand...

it's often compared with the 30-30.


----------



## WinterBorn

harmonica said:


> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance



Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.

I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.


----------



## harmonica

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.
> 
> I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.
Click to expand...

we fired as close as 7 yards in the USMC--it's not easy at all


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.
> 
> I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.
Click to expand...

I remember a farmer let me grab his when I was in the desert, I turned around and with one shot nailed my target a mile away ..


----------



## Uncensored2008

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fact!
Click to expand...


With my 9mm Glock I can get a solid grouping.

at 25 feet.....


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.
> 
> I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a farmer let me grab his when I was in the desert, I turned around and with one shot nailed my target a mile away ..
Click to expand...


You better be wearing hip waders.   The bullshit is getting deep where you are.


----------



## WinterBorn

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.
> 
> I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we fired as close as 7 yards in the USMC--it's not easy at all
Click to expand...


At the range I shoot my .45ACP at 25 yards and consider that a long distance.    I have occasionally shot it at 50 yards, but not effectively.

If you set it up to simulate combat, with noise and stress, 7 yards is not easy.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.
> 
> I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a farmer let me grab his when I was in the desert, I turned around and with one shot nailed my target a mile away ..
Click to expand...


Is this when you were there with Blackwater?


----------



## harmonica

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.
> 
> I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a farmer let me grab his when I was in the desert, I turned around and with one shot nailed my target a mile away ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this when you were there with Blackwater?
Click to expand...

he didn't specify ''what'' he grabbed
hahahahhahahah


----------



## harmonica

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just shooting at the range, hitting something that small at 100 yards with a handgun is tough.
> 
> I can do it with a big bore revolver, but probably take a few shots to get the range down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we fired as close as 7 yards in the USMC--it's not easy at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the range I shoot my .45ACP at 25 yards and consider that a long distance.    I have occasionally shot it at 50 yards, but not effectively.
> 
> If you set it up to simulate combat, with noise and stress, 7 yards is not easy.
Click to expand...

..our pistols' effective ranges were about 50m
..MAXIMUM about 100m


----------



## Jitss617

Some people get it some people don’t


----------



## harmonica

Jitss617 said:


> Some people get it some people don’t


did you grab his ''gun'' ?


----------



## Jitss617

harmonica said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get it some people don’t
> 
> 
> 
> did you grab his ''gun'' ?
Click to expand...

I’m more with a private security group a lot meaner than that


----------



## Ringel05

WinterBorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The old .358 Remington or Winchester are also called a 9.9, it is also known as 9x49mm Browning and 9mm Don Gonzalo.
> Apparently it's the only .35 that's still in production, it was introduced in 1909.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, that I did not know.   Good info.  Thanks.
> 
> Marlin stopped producing the .35 Marlin?   I shot one of those when I was a teenager.   I thought it would make a decent brush gun for deer.   Like a 30-30.
Click to expand...

Oh and the Marlin and Remington 336s weren't the only ones to fire that round.  The Remington models 8 and 81 also used those rounds.

Model 8







Model 81





Buckshot Wilson also did a police conversion of the Model 8s to a 15 round magazine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jitss617 said:


> Some people get it some people don’t



ANYONE who has shot a 9mm understands they are a close range weapon. A .45 ACP has about double the range, but I wouldn't want to hang my life on it past maybe 75 FEET (25 yards). Revolvers do better, I have a S&W Highway Patrolman that is spot on at 50 yards shooting .38 sp. (I suck with .357) Someone really good could probably hit at 100 yards with a .44 mag/.45 Long Colt with an 8" barrel.

EDIT: I can nail 100 yards 100% of the time with my Thompson Center using .22 LR, as long as there is no wind, but that is a precision match pistol with elevation sights.


----------



## Jitss617

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get it some people don’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE who has shot a 9mm understands they are a close range weapon. A .45 ACP has about double the range, but I wouldn't want to hang my life on it past maybe 75 FEET (25 yards). Revolvers do better, I have a S&W Highway Patrolman that is spot on at 50 yards shooting .38 sp. (I suck with .357) Someone really good could probably hit at 100 yards with a .44 mag/.45 Long Colt with an 8" barrel.
Click to expand...

I was called to be i A tv show cause the stores got out how good I was 
American Rifleman


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jitss617 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get it some people don’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE who has shot a 9mm understands they are a close range weapon. A .45 ACP has about double the range, but I wouldn't want to hang my life on it past maybe 75 FEET (25 yards). Revolvers do better, I have a S&W Highway Patrolman that is spot on at 50 yards shooting .38 sp. (I suck with .357) Someone really good could probably hit at 100 yards with a .44 mag/.45 Long Colt with an 8" barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was called to be i A tv show cause the stores got out how good I was
> American Rifleman
Click to expand...


I'm sure we are all very impressed.

I missed the video of you hitting a 5" target from a hundred yards with a .9mm handgun, though?


----------



## there4eyeM

Ringel05 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The old .358 Remington or Winchester are also called a 9.9, it is also known as 9x49mm Browning and 9mm Don Gonzalo.
> Apparently it's the only .35 that's still in production, it was introduced in 1909.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, that I did not know.   Good info.  Thanks.
> 
> Marlin stopped producing the .35 Marlin?   I shot one of those when I was a teenager.   I thought it would make a decent brush gun for deer.   Like a 30-30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and the Marlin and Remington 336s weren't the only ones to fire that round.  The Remington models 8 and 81 also used those rounds.
> 
> Model 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckshot Wilson also did a police conversion of the Model 8s to a 15 round magazine.
Click to expand...

Is it just me, or is that rifle hideously ugly?


----------



## Uncensored2008

there4eyeM said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The old .358 Remington or Winchester are also called a 9.9, it is also known as 9x49mm Browning and 9mm Don Gonzalo.
> Apparently it's the only .35 that's still in production, it was introduced in 1909.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, that I did not know.   Good info.  Thanks.
> 
> Marlin stopped producing the .35 Marlin?   I shot one of those when I was a teenager.   I thought it would make a decent brush gun for deer.   Like a 30-30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and the Marlin and Remington 336s weren't the only ones to fire that round.  The Remington models 8 and 81 also used those rounds.
> 
> Model 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckshot Wilson also did a police conversion of the Model 8s to a 15 round magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it just me, or is that rifle hideously ugly?
Click to expand...


I kind of like it. Reminds me of the BAR.


----------



## there4eyeM

Uncensored2008 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The old .358 Remington or Winchester are also called a 9.9, it is also known as 9x49mm Browning and 9mm Don Gonzalo.
> Apparently it's the only .35 that's still in production, it was introduced in 1909.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, that I did not know.   Good info.  Thanks.
> 
> Marlin stopped producing the .35 Marlin?   I shot one of those when I was a teenager.   I thought it would make a decent brush gun for deer.   Like a 30-30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and the Marlin and Remington 336s weren't the only ones to fire that round.  The Remington models 8 and 81 also used those rounds.
> 
> Model 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckshot Wilson also did a police conversion of the Model 8s to a 15 round magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it just me, or is that rifle hideously ugly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of like it. Reminds me of the BAR.
Click to expand...

Naw, the B.A.R. exudes mass and firepower. The other one exudes lack of inspiration.


----------



## there4eyeM

My dad could regularly shoot 95% with his service .38 at shooting range distance.
With my old .357, that was a very accurate piece, hitting a man-sized target at 100 yards is thinkable. The head, maybe eventually. 
Under fire? 
No comment.


----------



## Cellblock2429

WinterBorn said:


> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?


/----/ Man this is odd. I just started watching NCIS for the first time starting with season 1 back in 2004. Anyway, on the episode I watched last night, the sniper picking off Marines used a 9.9, and I hadn't heard of it either. Now you mention it.
*MARLIN 9.9MM (R25575)*
Marlin 9 9mm caliber rifle. Popular 9mm carbine uses S&W magazines.




S1, Ep14
17 Feb. 2004
The Good Samaritan
 A Navy dentist from a Naval air station dies of a single shot to his back, apparently in an execution-style murder; the NCIS investigates. Two more men from the same Naval air station soon die identically. Gibbs and company figure it out.


----------



## Jitss617

Cellblock2429 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Man this is odd. I just started watching NCIS for the first time starting with season 1 back in 2004. Anyway, on the episode I watched last night, the sniper picking off Marines used a 9.9, and I hadn't heard of it either. Now you mention it.
> *MARLIN 9.9MM (R25575)*
> Marlin 9 9mm caliber rifle. Popular 9mm carbine uses S&W magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S1, Ep14
> 17 Feb. 2004
> The Good Samaritan
> A Navy dentist from a Naval air station dies of a single shot to his back, apparently in an execution-style murder; the NCIS investigates. Two more men from the same Naval air station soon die identically. Gibbs and company figure it out.
Click to expand...

I been giving WinterBorn a education for years


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get it some people don’t
> 
> 
> 
> did you grab his ''gun'' ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m more with a private security group a lot meaner than that
Click to expand...


Meaner than US Marines?     I doubt it.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get it some people don’t
> 
> 
> 
> did you grab his ''gun'' ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m more with a private security group a lot meaner than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaner than US Marines?     I doubt it.
Click to expand...

We don’t document our training for many reasons


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Man this is odd. I just started watching NCIS for the first time starting with season 1 back in 2004. Anyway, on the episode I watched last night, the sniper picking off Marines used a 9.9, and I hadn't heard of it either. Now you mention it.
> *MARLIN 9.9MM (R25575)*
> Marlin 9 9mm caliber rifle. Popular 9mm carbine uses S&W magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S1, Ep14
> 17 Feb. 2004
> The Good Samaritan
> A Navy dentist from a Naval air station dies of a single shot to his back, apparently in an execution-style murder; the NCIS investigates. Two more men from the same Naval air station soon die identically. Gibbs and company figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I been giving WinterBorn a education for years
Click to expand...


Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.

No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get it some people don’t
> 
> 
> 
> did you grab his ''gun'' ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m more with a private security group a lot meaner than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaner than US Marines?     I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t document our training for many reasons
Click to expand...


Perhaps because it didn't happen?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Man this is odd. I just started watching NCIS for the first time starting with season 1 back in 2004. Anyway, on the episode I watched last night, the sniper picking off Marines used a 9.9, and I hadn't heard of it either. Now you mention it.
> *MARLIN 9.9MM (R25575)*
> Marlin 9 9mm caliber rifle. Popular 9mm carbine uses S&W magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S1, Ep14
> 17 Feb. 2004
> The Good Samaritan
> A Navy dentist from a Naval air station dies of a single shot to his back, apparently in an execution-style murder; the NCIS investigates. Two more men from the same Naval air station soon die identically. Gibbs and company figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I been giving WinterBorn a education for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.
> 
> No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.
Click to expand...

Did you read the link? You are slow


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Man this is odd. I just started watching NCIS for the first time starting with season 1 back in 2004. Anyway, on the episode I watched last night, the sniper picking off Marines used a 9.9, and I hadn't heard of it either. Now you mention it.
> *MARLIN 9.9MM (R25575)*
> Marlin 9 9mm caliber rifle. Popular 9mm carbine uses S&W magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S1, Ep14
> 17 Feb. 2004
> The Good Samaritan
> A Navy dentist from a Naval air station dies of a single shot to his back, apparently in an execution-style murder; the NCIS investigates. Two more men from the same Naval air station soon die identically. Gibbs and company figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I been giving WinterBorn a education for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.
> 
> No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
Click to expand...


Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Man this is odd. I just started watching NCIS for the first time starting with season 1 back in 2004. Anyway, on the episode I watched last night, the sniper picking off Marines used a 9.9, and I hadn't heard of it either. Now you mention it.
> *MARLIN 9.9MM (R25575)*
> Marlin 9 9mm caliber rifle. Popular 9mm carbine uses S&W magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S1, Ep14
> 17 Feb. 2004
> The Good Samaritan
> A Navy dentist from a Naval air station dies of a single shot to his back, apparently in an execution-style murder; the NCIS investigates. Two more men from the same Naval air station soon die identically. Gibbs and company figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I been giving WinterBorn a education for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.
> 
> No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
Click to expand...

Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is


----------



## White 6

harmonica said:


> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance


I'm not bad, but might not even scare you at a 100 yards.  Never practiced that range that range with pistol.  Other tools for that job.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Man this is odd. I just started watching NCIS for the first time starting with season 1 back in 2004. Anyway, on the episode I watched last night, the sniper picking off Marines used a 9.9, and I hadn't heard of it either. Now you mention it.
> *MARLIN 9.9MM (R25575)*
> Marlin 9 9mm caliber rifle. Popular 9mm carbine uses S&W magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S1, Ep14
> 17 Feb. 2004
> The Good Samaritan
> A Navy dentist from a Naval air station dies of a single shot to his back, apparently in an execution-style murder; the NCIS investigates. Two more men from the same Naval air station soon die identically. Gibbs and company figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I been giving WinterBorn a education for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.
> 
> No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
Click to expand...


I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.

Which video are you talking about?


----------



## Jitss617

White 6 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bad, but might not even scare you at a 100 yards.  Never practiced that range that range with pistol.  Other tools for that job.
Click to expand...

Leave it to the pros son


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been giving WinterBorn a education for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.
> 
> No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Take your time


----------



## harmonica

White 6 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bad, but might not even scare you at a 100 yards.  Never practiced that range that range with pistol.  Other tools for that job.
Click to expand...

I would not be scared...


----------



## WinterBorn

White 6 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bad, but might not even scare you at a 100 yards.  Never practiced that range that range with pistol.  Other tools for that job.
Click to expand...


Very true.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.
> 
> No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
Click to expand...


I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?


----------



## harmonica

White 6 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bad, but might not even scare you at a 100 yards.  Never practiced that range that range with pistol.  Other tools for that job.
Click to expand...

....probably could hit a man sized target running with 1 round out of 7 at 100 yards--but a kill shot would just be luck


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bad, but might not even scare you at a 100 yards.  Never practiced that range that range with pistol.  Other tools for that job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave it to the pros son
Click to expand...


LMAO!!

One of the things I liked when I initially stopped in these forums is that the people knew there shit when it comes to guns.

You should stop.  Your bullshit doesn't hold up.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
Click to expand...

Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but you refused to answer my question about the "9.9".     And then you said it was some round the farmers on the Afghan border used.
> 
> No, you have not educated me on anything but the level of lies you are willing to tell and the lack of education you possess.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
Click to expand...


Which video clip are you talking about.   I watched the main one where they are teaching kids.

There are several at the bottom.   Which one?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
Click to expand...


You need to post another link.    There was no clips about a cowboy traveling from Wyoming to Oklahoma on the page you posted a link to.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the link? You are slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which video clip are you talking about.   I watched the main one where they are teaching kids.
> 
> There are several at the bottom.   Which one?
Click to expand...

They might have removed it because I was unfiltered


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which video clip are you talking about.   I watched the main one where they are teaching kids.
> 
> There are several at the bottom.   Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might have removed it because I was unfiltered
Click to expand...


Isn't that convenient.   So a major TV show only noticed you were unfiltered after the show was written, produced, and put online?    lol    Sure.  That sounds legit.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link.    Are you saying one of those shows features you?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
Click to expand...


So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which video clip are you talking about.   I watched the main one where they are teaching kids.
> 
> There are several at the bottom.   Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might have removed it because I was unfiltered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that convenient.   So a major TV show only noticed you were unfiltered after the show was written, produced, and put online?    lol    Sure.  That sounds legit.
Click to expand...

You can call the producer Kevin and ask him..


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
Click to expand...

Someone has to do it


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to do it
Click to expand...


Oh, so this was recent?


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> A poster was bragging about his marksmanship and said "I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9".
> 
> I have asked several times what a "9.9" would be.    I have been shooting for 50 years or so, and have been a student of firearms for as long.  Despite that, I have very little experience with 9mm handguns.
> 
> I thought it might be a Tokarev, but he hasn't answered.
> 
> Any ideas?



My guess is the poster is commenting on barrel length rather than caliber.


----------



## Cellblock2429

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ! And it tells you wht the 99 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
Click to expand...

/----/* "So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?"*
You realize Sam Adam and the Wild West were over a century apart. You do realize that of course.


----------



## JGalt

Maybe he meant 9x19mm, or 9mm luger. Good luck hitting anything at 100 yards with that, unless you're using a scoped Hi-Point carbine in 9mm. I've done that.


----------



## WinterBorn

Cellblock2429 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything about the 99.    Nor was the 9.9 explained.    Which show clip?   There are 6 or 7 of them.  The main one was featuring a show about scholastic clays.
> 
> Which video are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?"*
> You realize Sam Adam and the Wild West were over a century apart. You do realize that of course.
Click to expand...


Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?"*
> You realize Sam Adam and the Wild West were over a century apart. You do realize that of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.
Click to expand...

Your just a anti trumper


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched clip on the page.   I am not watching the rest at the bottom.   Which one is relevant?
> 
> 
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?"*
> You realize Sam Adam and the Wild West were over a century apart. You do realize that of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
Click to expand...


Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.

You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read they one about discovery of a cowboy traveling from Wyoming and Oklahoma bring justice to small towns and taking out Mexicans ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?"*
> You realize Sam Adam and the Wild West were over a century apart. You do realize that of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
Click to expand...

I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/* "So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?"*
> You realize Sam Adam and the Wild West were over a century apart. You do realize that of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.  

Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/* "So not only are you Samuel Adams reincarnated, you are now a reincarnation of a wild west lawman?"*
> You realize Sam Adam and the Wild West were over a century apart. You do realize that of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
Click to expand...

No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
Click to expand...


No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.

I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.  

Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I realize that.   But he claims to be the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   And says Sam Adams ghost talks to him.  So I just assumed this was another delusion like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
Click to expand...


Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
Click to expand...

Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just a anti trumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?
Click to expand...

People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
Click to expand...


You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.

Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, your standard "I don't have an answer" answer.
> 
> You are the one who said you are the reincarnation of Sam Adams.   You are the one who said he talks to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
Click to expand...


Bullshit!

I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
Click to expand...

The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m saying if same Adams was around today he wouldn’t be happy with what democrats have done, regs that only helps control people no real other need for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
Click to expand...

Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
Click to expand...


That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.

But plenty will.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
Click to expand...


My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.

It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
Click to expand...

If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no actual evidence of what he would have done.
> 
> Many regs help the working man to live & work without the owners risking their lives or making them work for peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
Click to expand...


Oh, and keep screaming "GTFO of my country".    I find it hilarious.    It is my country.  I served it.   And I am not going anywhere.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
Click to expand...

I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
Click to expand...


That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.

I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it helps protect jobs.. you keep saying Americans are to stupid and will make mistakes.. and we are full of hate and want to kill off fellow Americans... STOP AND MOVE OUT IF YOU HAVE THESE FEELINGS about other Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and keep screaming "GTFO of my country".    I find it hilarious.    It is my country.  I served it.   And I am not going anywhere.
Click to expand...

You’re basically saying your job is viable because Americans bad


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
Click to expand...

No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
Click to expand...


And I am sure you are making the world a better place, huh?

Its all about the money for you?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
Click to expand...


How about immigrants?    Especially illegal immigrants?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not said that.    You are a liar.
> 
> I have said that business owners will put employees at risk to increase profit.   Look at history in this country and you will see I am correct.    I have also said that desperate men will take any job to try and support their families.   And that companies will take advantage of that.   Look at the coal mines before unions.  The pay was mediocre, but you had to shop at the company store.  Which was more expensive.  YOu had to rent a place to live from the mining company.
> 
> Your rabid anti-regulation mindset ignores the improvements and blindly follows talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude stoping talking about Americans in a negative way! Your a sick fuck man! Enough! Move out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and keep screaming "GTFO of my country".    I find it hilarious.    It is my country.  I served it.   And I am not going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re basically saying your job is viable because Americans bad
Click to expand...


No, I am not.   I am saying my job is viable because some employers want to know what is going on in the field, that the job is done safely, and that there is someone on site to make sure.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure you are making the world a better place, huh?
> 
> Its all about the money for you?
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.    I am not talking about Americans in a negative way.   I am saying that everyone makes mistakes, and that some employers, if given a chance, will fuck over their employees to improve their bottom line.
> 
> Nope, still not moving out.    Don't like it?   Tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
Click to expand...


Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.

All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about immigrants?    Especially illegal immigrants?
Click to expand...

If you love America you are American.. even when you get sent home.. I wish them luck


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure you are making the world a better place, huh?
> 
> Its all about the money for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
Click to expand...


Padding your post count?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The employers you speak of are Americans they are managers they are business owners they are people that busted their ass started a business and hired people you speak negatively of these hard-working people.. GTFO of my country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
Click to expand...

Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about immigrants?    Especially illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love America you are American.. even when you get sent home.. I wish them luck
Click to expand...


You are lying your ass off.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I said "some employers" because not all will fuck over their employees.
> 
> But plenty will.
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
Click to expand...


So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?

lol

I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure you are making the world a better place, huh?
> 
> Its all about the money for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your post count?
Click to expand...

Huh


WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
Click to expand...

Don’t try to switch this from what you said you don’t think Americans are good people you think we will start a business and hurt other Americans.. your a sick fuck


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s how you feel about Americans then move out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
Click to expand...

You think that’s American? Coming here using us lowering our wages?? Go fcuk your self you loser


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
> 
> 
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure you are making the world a better place, huh?
> 
> Its all about the money for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your post count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t try to switch this from what you said you don’t think Americans are good people you think we will start a business and hurt other Americans.. your a sick fuck
Click to expand...


You are lying.  I never said I didn't think Americans are good people.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure you are making the world a better place, huh?
> 
> Its all about the money for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your post count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t try to switch this from what you said you don’t think Americans are good people you think we will start a business and hurt other Americans.. your a sick fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying.  I never said I didn't think Americans are good people.
Click to expand...

So the people hurting and killing their workers aren’t American?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That some will fuck over those under them?     You feel the same way about more of them.
> 
> I am right about some American employers.   And you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that’s American? Coming here using us lowering our wages?? Go fcuk your self you loser
Click to expand...


I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don’t think badly of Americans I trust Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that’s American? Coming here using us lowering our wages?? Go fcuk your self you loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.
Click to expand...

We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure you are making the world a better place, huh?
> 
> Its all about the money for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your post count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t try to switch this from what you said you don’t think Americans are good people you think we will start a business and hurt other Americans.. your a sick fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying.  I never said I didn't think Americans are good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the people hurting and killing their workers aren’t American?
Click to expand...


Some are.    Are all politicians people who should be arrested or run out of town?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padding your post count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t try to switch this from what you said you don’t think Americans are good people you think we will start a business and hurt other Americans.. your a sick fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying.  I never said I didn't think Americans are good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the people hurting and killing their workers aren’t American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.    Are all politicians people who should be arrested or run out of town?
Click to expand...

If their views are on American and more Soviet union I think it should be voted out, And if they get violent on the way out they should be taken care of


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?    All the democrats you are removing from office are Americans.
> 
> All the blacks you hate so much are Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that’s American? Coming here using us lowering our wages?? Go fcuk your self you loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
Click to expand...


Some cut corners.  That is a fact.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Padding your post count?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t try to switch this from what you said you don’t think Americans are good people you think we will start a business and hurt other Americans.. your a sick fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying.  I never said I didn't think Americans are good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the people hurting and killing their workers aren’t American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.    Are all politicians people who should be arrested or run out of town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their views are on American and more Soviet union I think it should be voted out, And if they get violent on the way out they should be taken care of
Click to expand...


Oh, so not all politicians are bad?

Hmmm, kinda like I don't think all employers are bad.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said if you don’t share the love of America, and  our culture, values .. YOU ARE NOT AMERICAN and should be confronted with the First and second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that’s American? Coming here using us lowering our wages?? Go fcuk your self you loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
Click to expand...

Well most Americans would choose freedom
Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh
> Don’t try to switch this from what you said you don’t think Americans are good people you think we will start a business and hurt other Americans.. your a sick fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying.  I never said I didn't think Americans are good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the people hurting and killing their workers aren’t American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.    Are all politicians people who should be arrested or run out of town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their views are on American and more Soviet union I think it should be voted out, And if they get violent on the way out they should be taken care of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so not all politicians are bad?
> 
> Hmmm, kinda like I don't think all employers are bad.
Click to expand...

Depends on the policy,, I’m not working for a politician


----------



## there4eyeM

And all this in a discussion of the caliber of a firearm. The division of everything into political camps is depressing.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all those rants about illegal immigrants working for cheap wages in ruining it for working Americans are gone?   Now you love them?
> 
> lol
> 
> I love America.   I served her.   I still serve her.   And I love her people, so I help take care of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You think that’s American? Coming here using us lowering our wages?? Go fcuk your self you loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
Click to expand...


What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?

And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.

If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying.  I never said I didn't think Americans are good people.
> 
> 
> 
> So the people hurting and killing their workers aren’t American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.    Are all politicians people who should be arrested or run out of town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their views are on American and more Soviet union I think it should be voted out, And if they get violent on the way out they should be taken care of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so not all politicians are bad?
> 
> Hmmm, kinda like I don't think all employers are bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the policy,, I’m not working for a politician
Click to expand...


It depends on the employer.  I am not working for all employers.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that’s American? Coming here using us lowering our wages?? Go fcuk your self you loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
Click to expand...

Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the people hurting and killing their workers aren’t American?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are.    Are all politicians people who should be arrested or run out of town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their views are on American and more Soviet union I think it should be voted out, And if they get violent on the way out they should be taken care of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so not all politicians are bad?
> 
> Hmmm, kinda like I don't think all employers are bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the policy,, I’m not working for a politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on the employer.  I am not working for all employers.
Click to expand...

I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just by way of an FYI, you are one of the most hate-filled people I have encountered.  Also, the idea that American never make mistakes is utterly ridiculous.  Everybody makes mistakes on occasion.    Had you rather just shrug your shoulders and say "Oh well, mistakes happen"?   Or had you rather set up systems that provide more redundancy to cut out the effects of the mistakes, if not the mistakes themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
Click to expand...


I know waiters and waitresses- and frankly I can't see you having the skill for that- it is actually hard work and requires people skills- neither of which you can demonstrate.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you that want to protect your job to keep men unemployed is sick! The shit you say about Americans.. you are a traitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> I protect my job by being good at my job.   I do not keep men unemployed.  I keep men alive and working.   I make sure they can work tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your job is unnecessary.. It’s a bureaucrat strain you’re pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My job keeps people alive and well.   It also keep work going and going right.
> 
> It is certainly more necessary than waiting tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wait Tables because I make more then most doctors, and because of government regulations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know waiters and waitresses- and frankly I can't see you having the skill for that- it is actually hard work and requires people skills- neither of which you can demonstrate.
Click to expand...

Umm ok lol


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
Click to expand...


Sure- America was built without regulations. 

https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire

On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.

And Americans died because of it. 

Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.

Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
Click to expand...

And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
Click to expand...


Wow. 

So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire? 

I prefer our America to your America.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the employers hiring illegals to save money on payroll.   The only reason they hire them is to save payroll and not worry about whether or not they get hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
Click to expand...


And far too many people died doing it.

In 1970 there were aproximately 14,000 workplace fatalities.
In 2009 there were only 4,340, while the workforce almost doubled.   

If you see saving 10,000 people from dying on the job as "needless bureaucracy", there is something seriously wrong with you and you are no friend of the American worker.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are.    Are all politicians people who should be arrested or run out of town?
> 
> 
> 
> If their views are on American and more Soviet union I think it should be voted out, And if they get violent on the way out they should be taken care of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so not all politicians are bad?
> 
> Hmmm, kinda like I don't think all employers are bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the policy,, I’m not working for a politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on the employer.  I am not working for all employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you
Click to expand...


That is a flat out lie.

I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.

But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire?
> 
> I prefer our America to your America.
Click to expand...

Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’re not talking about illegal immigrants here we’re talking about your statement that Americans are going to hurt other Americans and that’s why you need your job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And far too many people died doing it.
> 
> In 1970 there were aproximately 14,000 workplace fatalities.
> In 2009 there were only 4,340, while the workforce almost doubled.
> 
> If you see saving 10,000 people from dying on the job as "needless bureaucracy", there is something seriously wrong with you and you are no friend of the American worker.
Click to expand...

Lol link?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If their views are on American and more Soviet union I think it should be voted out, And if they get violent on the way out they should be taken care of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so not all politicians are bad?
> 
> Hmmm, kinda like I don't think all employers are bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the policy,, I’m not working for a politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on the employer.  I am not working for all employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
Click to expand...

How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
Click to expand...


So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.

You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire?
> 
> I prefer our America to your America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
Click to expand...


You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.

But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cut corners.  That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And far too many people died doing it.
> 
> In 1970 there were aproximately 14,000 workplace fatalities.
> In 2009 there were only 4,340, while the workforce almost doubled.
> 
> If you see saving 10,000 people from dying on the job as "needless bureaucracy", there is something seriously wrong with you and you are no friend of the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol link?
Click to expand...


Timeline | Occupational Safety and Health Administration


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so not all politicians are bad?
> 
> Hmmm, kinda like I don't think all employers are bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the policy,, I’m not working for a politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on the employer.  I am not working for all employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
Click to expand...


Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.   

Got a link?   I provided you with one.

What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
Click to expand...

No one made you king, this is a
Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire?
> 
> I prefer our America to your America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well most Americans would choose freedom
> Of job choice over the over bearing regulations that keeps them homeless and strung out on drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And far too many people died doing it.
> 
> In 1970 there were aproximately 14,000 workplace fatalities.
> In 2009 there were only 4,340, while the workforce almost doubled.
> 
> If you see saving 10,000 people from dying on the job as "needless bureaucracy", there is something seriously wrong with you and you are no friend of the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Timeline | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
Click to expand...

I’ll take a death on a job then a helpless American who was told no every time he wanted to live out his dream and wanted to be free who went on drugs. That killed 69 thousand people last year .


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the policy,, I’m not working for a politician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the employer.  I am not working for all employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
Click to expand...

STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019


since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
 They go hand and hand


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> 
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire?
> 
> I prefer our America to your America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire

Locked, Blocked Exits Blamed for Chicken Plant Fire Deaths

from:    Back to Basics: Safe Egress -- Occupational Health & Safety
"An example is the Station fire that took place in a nightclub in West Warwick, R.I, in 2003. In this case, theatrical pyrotechnics used on stage as part of a performance by the band Great White ignited combustible soundproofing foam, and fire spread quickly through the unsprinklered nightclub. One hundred of the approximately 462 occupants inside the club at the time died and 230 were injured. Most of the panicked occupants attempted to exit through the same front entrance by which they had arrived, unaware of or disregarding three other direct exits that were present. Part of the reason they might not know the locations of the other exits was that these were not readily discernible to occupants because of their placement or insufficient exit identification."

Just 3 links about locked doors that accounted for 270 deaths from pure negligence.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the employer.  I am not working for all employers.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
Click to expand...


Got a link that they go hand in hand?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And far too many people died doing it.
> 
> In 1970 there were aproximately 14,000 workplace fatalities.
> In 2009 there were only 4,340, while the workforce almost doubled.
> 
> If you see saving 10,000 people from dying on the job as "needless bureaucracy", there is something seriously wrong with you and you are no friend of the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Timeline | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll take a death on a job then a helpless American who was told no every time he wanted to live out his dream and wanted to be free who went on drugs. That killed 69 thousand people last year .
Click to expand...


YOu have absolutely no evidence that 69k people died of overdoses because they could get a job because of safety regulations.

What safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job??    

Of course, if someone turned to drugs when things don't go their way, most companies don't want them working there.    That is why they do pre-employment drug screening.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
Click to expand...


You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.

Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?


----------



## Syriusly

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
Click to expand...


I don't think he can provide a link to his ass, which is where that claim was pulled from. 

I think that there can be a reasonable argument that regulations should be reviewed to ensure that they a) work and b) make sense.

But to blame regulations on our opioid crisis- and not the very industries that spent millions convincing doctors that opioids were safe to prescribe without worrying about addiction is just bizarrely ignorant.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire?
> 
> I prefer our America to your America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> Locked, Blocked Exits Blamed for Chicken Plant Fire Deaths
> 
> from:    Back to Basics: Safe Egress -- Occupational Health & Safety
> "An example is the Station fire that took place in a nightclub in West Warwick, R.I, in 2003. In this case, theatrical pyrotechnics used on stage as part of a performance by the band Great White ignited combustible soundproofing foam, and fire spread quickly through the unsprinklered nightclub. One hundred of the approximately 462 occupants inside the club at the time died and 230 were injured. Most of the panicked occupants attempted to exit through the same front entrance by which they had arrived, unaware of or disregarding three other direct exits that were present. Part of the reason they might not know the locations of the other exits was that these were not readily discernible to occupants because of their placement or insufficient exit identification."
> 
> Just 3 links about locked doors that accounted for 270 deaths from pure negligence.
Click to expand...

Ohhh I thought you said the owners locked them in purposefully.. so you lied lol ok


----------



## Syriusly

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
Click to expand...


Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.

I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What safety regulations keep them from getting a job?
> 
> And that they would prefer an unsafe job shows how desperate the unemployed can get.  That is why so many were injured or killed before OSHA came into being.  They wouldn't refuse to do unsafe work because they needed the job.
> 
> If they get strung out on drugs, that is their choice.   I don't buy the idea that they are forced to get strung out on jobs because they are unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
Click to expand...


I am not a king.   I am an employee that, as part of my job, enforces safety rules, that came from a federal organization designed to research, develop and enforce safety regulations.   And that federal organization was put in place by a Republican president.

As long as you work in a privately owned business in the US, we will NOT leave you alone.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And far too many people died doing it.
> 
> In 1970 there were aproximately 14,000 workplace fatalities.
> In 2009 there were only 4,340, while the workforce almost doubled.
> 
> If you see saving 10,000 people from dying on the job as "needless bureaucracy", there is something seriously wrong with you and you are no friend of the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Timeline | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll take a death on a job then a helpless American who was told no every time he wanted to live out his dream and wanted to be free who went on drugs. That killed 69 thousand people last year .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu have absolutely no evidence that 69k people died of overdoses because they could get a job because of safety regulations.
> 
> What safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job??
> 
> Of course, if someone turned to drugs when things don't go their way, most companies don't want them working there.    That is why they do pre-employment drug screening.
Click to expand...

A regulation means its a law, it means it was not there at on point, I know in Boston a friends of mine dream to open a coffee shop was shattered when she wanted to open in spring, but couldn’t open until the fall ( because of regulation) killed her business and had to close.. she has now turned to drugs


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not making Mass generalizations  on Americans as bad people wanting to hurt other Americans like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
Click to expand...

Go ask them they will tell you


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire?
> 
> I prefer our America to your America.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> Locked, Blocked Exits Blamed for Chicken Plant Fire Deaths
> 
> from:    Back to Basics: Safe Egress -- Occupational Health & Safety
> "An example is the Station fire that took place in a nightclub in West Warwick, R.I, in 2003. In this case, theatrical pyrotechnics used on stage as part of a performance by the band Great White ignited combustible soundproofing foam, and fire spread quickly through the unsprinklered nightclub. One hundred of the approximately 462 occupants inside the club at the time died and 230 were injured. Most of the panicked occupants attempted to exit through the same front entrance by which they had arrived, unaware of or disregarding three other direct exits that were present. Part of the reason they might not know the locations of the other exits was that these were not readily discernible to occupants because of their placement or insufficient exit identification."
> 
> Just 3 links about locked doors that accounted for 270 deaths from pure negligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh I thought you said the owners locked them in purposefully.. so you lied lol ok
Click to expand...


Yes I did.  Mainly referring to the Triangle Shirt factory and the Hamlet Chicken plant.    But not marking exits is part of the same regulations that YOU want to see flushed.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy we built America without your regulations.. gtfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
Click to expand...

Well the Casino in Boston, they missed the opening by 6 moths because of over regulation,, many kids went to drugs


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
Click to expand...


Oh, so no link?    Figures.

Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.

I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So you think America was better- when companies locked their doors so workers could not get out when there was a fire?
> 
> I prefer our America to your America.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> Locked, Blocked Exits Blamed for Chicken Plant Fire Deaths
> 
> from:    Back to Basics: Safe Egress -- Occupational Health & Safety
> "An example is the Station fire that took place in a nightclub in West Warwick, R.I, in 2003. In this case, theatrical pyrotechnics used on stage as part of a performance by the band Great White ignited combustible soundproofing foam, and fire spread quickly through the unsprinklered nightclub. One hundred of the approximately 462 occupants inside the club at the time died and 230 were injured. Most of the panicked occupants attempted to exit through the same front entrance by which they had arrived, unaware of or disregarding three other direct exits that were present. Part of the reason they might not know the locations of the other exits was that these were not readily discernible to occupants because of their placement or insufficient exit identification."
> 
> Just 3 links about locked doors that accounted for 270 deaths from pure negligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh I thought you said the owners locked them in purposefully.. so you lied lol ok
Click to expand...



The Triangle factory, owned by Max Blanck and Isaac Harris, was located in the top three floors of the Asch Building, on the corner of Greene Street and Washington Place, in Manhattan. It was a true sweatshop, employing young immigrant women who worked in a cramped space at lines of sewing machines. Nearly all the workers were teenaged girls who did not speak English and worked 12 hours a day, every day. In 1911, there were four elevators with access to the factory floors, but only one was fully operational and the workers had to file down a long, narrow corridor in order to reach it. There were two stairways down to the street, *but one was locked from the outside to prevent stealing* and the other only opened inward. The fire escape was so narrow that it would have taken hours for all the workers to use it, even in the best of circumstances.

The danger of fire in factories like the Triangle Shirtwaist was well-known, but high levels of corruption in both the garment industry and city government generally ensured that no useful precautions were taken to prevent fires. Blanck and Harris already had a suspicious history of factory fires. The Triangle factory was twice scorched in 1902, while their Diamond Waist Company factory burned twice, in 1907 and in 1910. It seems that Blanck and Harris deliberately torched their workplaces before business hours in order to collect on the large fire-insurance policies they purchased, a not uncommon practice in the early 20th century. While this was not the cause of the 1911 fire, it contributed to the tragedy, as Blanck and Harris refused to install sprinkler systems and take other safety measures in case they needed to burn down their shops again.

Added to this delinquency were Blanck and Harris’ notorious anti-worker policies. Their employees were paid a mere $15 a week, despite working 12 hours a day, every day. When the International Ladies Garment Workers Union led a strike in 1909 demanding higher pay and shorter and more predictable hours, Blanck and Harris’ company was one of the few manufacturers who resisted, hiring police as thugs to imprison the striking women, and paying off politicians to look the other way.

On March 25, a Saturday afternoon, there were 600 workers at the factory when a fire began in a rag bin. The manager attempted to use the fire hose to extinguish it, but was unsuccessful, as the hose was rotted and its valve was rusted shut. As the fire grew, panic ensued. The young workers tried to exit the building by the elevator but it could hold only 12 people and the operator was able to make just four trips back and forth before it broke down amid the heat and flames. In a desperate attempt to escape the fire, the girls left behind waiting for the elevator plunged down the shaft to their deaths. *The girls who fled via the stairwells also met awful demises–when they found a locked door at the bottom of the stairs, many were burned alive.*


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> 
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Casino in Boston, they missed the opening by 6 moths because of over regulation,, many kids went to drugs
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> I have never said all Americans are bad people.  Not once.   So you can take that shit and shove it.
> 
> But obviously there are employers who do not care about their employees.   Should we just ignore the bad ones?   Should we just shrug our shoulders at 10,000 more workplace deaths and say "Oh well".
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he can provide a link to his ass, which is where that claim was pulled from.
> 
> I think that there can be a reasonable argument that regulations should be reviewed to ensure that they a) work and b) make sense.
> 
> But to blame regulations on our opioid crisis- and not the very industries that spent millions convincing doctors that opioids were safe to prescribe without worrying about addiction is just bizarrely ignorant.
Click to expand...

I live in a urban city, my biological family is all addicted to meth.. you think you know more then me? lol


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- America was built without regulations.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.
> 
> And Americans died because of it.
> 
> Capitalism does work- but a pure capitalism does not care at all about the health of the labor- only what produces the most profits. The history of America is rife with examples of companies who put profits ahead of worker safety. And workers died because of it- virtually every industry- coal, railroads, oil, chemicals.
> 
> Oh and before the safety of consumers too. Think food safety- water safety- polution.
> 
> 
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
Click to expand...

Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> enforces safety rules,


What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> Locked, Blocked Exits Blamed for Chicken Plant Fire Deaths
> 
> from:    Back to Basics: Safe Egress -- Occupational Health & Safety
> "An example is the Station fire that took place in a nightclub in West Warwick, R.I, in 2003. In this case, theatrical pyrotechnics used on stage as part of a performance by the band Great White ignited combustible soundproofing foam, and fire spread quickly through the unsprinklered nightclub. One hundred of the approximately 462 occupants inside the club at the time died and 230 were injured. Most of the panicked occupants attempted to exit through the same front entrance by which they had arrived, unaware of or disregarding three other direct exits that were present. Part of the reason they might not know the locations of the other exits was that these were not readily discernible to occupants because of their placement or insufficient exit identification."
> 
> Just 3 links about locked doors that accounted for 270 deaths from pure negligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh I thought you said the owners locked them in purposefully.. so you lied lol ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  Mainly referring to the Triangle Shirt factory and the Hamlet Chicken plant.    But not marking exits is part of the same regulations that YOU want to see flushed.
Click to expand...

Ohh so you made it up .. we’re you there?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
Click to expand...

I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have died of drug over doses last year because of a Bureaucracy over regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he can provide a link to his ass, which is where that claim was pulled from.
> 
> I think that there can be a reasonable argument that regulations should be reviewed to ensure that they a) work and b) make sense.
> 
> But to blame regulations on our opioid crisis- and not the very industries that spent millions convincing doctors that opioids were safe to prescribe without worrying about addiction is just bizarrely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a urban city, my biological family is all addicted to meth.. you think you know more then me? lol
Click to expand...


Based upon that- maybe your family is all addicted to meth because of you? 

Remember- you offer nothing but your bizarre unsubstantiated opinions. 

But I will humor you- tell us all about how your entire biological family became addicted to meth because of 'regulations'.


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> enforces safety rules,
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
Click to expand...


In most companies that employee gets fired.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry do you have a link that says company owners all locker their doors to kill their workers?? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> Locked, Blocked Exits Blamed for Chicken Plant Fire Deaths
> 
> from:    Back to Basics: Safe Egress -- Occupational Health & Safety
> "An example is the Station fire that took place in a nightclub in West Warwick, R.I, in 2003. In this case, theatrical pyrotechnics used on stage as part of a performance by the band Great White ignited combustible soundproofing foam, and fire spread quickly through the unsprinklered nightclub. One hundred of the approximately 462 occupants inside the club at the time died and 230 were injured. Most of the panicked occupants attempted to exit through the same front entrance by which they had arrived, unaware of or disregarding three other direct exits that were present. Part of the reason they might not know the locations of the other exits was that these were not readily discernible to occupants because of their placement or insufficient exit identification."
> 
> Just 3 links about locked doors that accounted for 270 deaths from pure negligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh I thought you said the owners locked them in purposefully.. so you lied lol ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Triangle factory, owned by Max Blanck and Isaac Harris, was located in the top three floors of the Asch Building, on the corner of Greene Street and Washington Place, in Manhattan. It was a true sweatshop, employing young immigrant women who worked in a cramped space at lines of sewing machines. Nearly all the workers were teenaged girls who did not speak English and worked 12 hours a day, every day. In 1911, there were four elevators with access to the factory floors, but only one was fully operational and the workers had to file down a long, narrow corridor in order to reach it. There were two stairways down to the street, *but one was locked from the outside to prevent stealing* and the other only opened inward. The fire escape was so narrow that it would have taken hours for all the workers to use it, even in the best of circumstances.
> 
> The danger of fire in factories like the Triangle Shirtwaist was well-known, but high levels of corruption in both the garment industry and city government generally ensured that no useful precautions were taken to prevent fires. Blanck and Harris already had a suspicious history of factory fires. The Triangle factory was twice scorched in 1902, while their Diamond Waist Company factory burned twice, in 1907 and in 1910. It seems that Blanck and Harris deliberately torched their workplaces before business hours in order to collect on the large fire-insurance policies they purchased, a not uncommon practice in the early 20th century. While this was not the cause of the 1911 fire, it contributed to the tragedy, as Blanck and Harris refused to install sprinkler systems and take other safety measures in case they needed to burn down their shops again.
> 
> Added to this delinquency were Blanck and Harris’ notorious anti-worker policies. Their employees were paid a mere $15 a week, despite working 12 hours a day, every day. When the International Ladies Garment Workers Union led a strike in 1909 demanding higher pay and shorter and more predictable hours, Blanck and Harris’ company was one of the few manufacturers who resisted, hiring police as thugs to imprison the striking women, and paying off politicians to look the other way.
> 
> On March 25, a Saturday afternoon, there were 600 workers at the factory when a fire began in a rag bin. The manager attempted to use the fire hose to extinguish it, but was unsuccessful, as the hose was rotted and its valve was rusted shut. As the fire grew, panic ensued. The young workers tried to exit the building by the elevator but it could hold only 12 people and the operator was able to make just four trips back and forth before it broke down amid the heat and flames. In a desperate attempt to escape the fire, the girls left behind waiting for the elevator plunged down the shaft to their deaths. *The girls who fled via the stairwells also met awful demises–when they found a locked door at the bottom of the stairs, many were burned alive.*
Click to expand...

Sounds like a tragic accident


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Casino in Boston, they missed the opening by 6 moths because of over regulation,, many kids went to drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Real life experience, I’m
Reporting it


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> 
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he can provide a link to his ass, which is where that claim was pulled from.
> 
> I think that there can be a reasonable argument that regulations should be reviewed to ensure that they a) work and b) make sense.
> 
> But to blame regulations on our opioid crisis- and not the very industries that spent millions convincing doctors that opioids were safe to prescribe without worrying about addiction is just bizarrely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a urban city, my biological family is all addicted to meth.. you think you know more then me? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon that- maybe your family is all addicted to meth because of you?
> 
> Remember- you offer nothing but your bizarre unsubstantiated opinions.
> 
> But I will humor you- tell us all about how your entire biological family became addicted to meth because of 'regulations'.
Click to expand...

Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> enforces safety rules,
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most companies that employee gets fired.
Click to expand...

Because he didn’t follow that regulation.. mic drop


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
Click to expand...


No- I am talking at best this would be negligence, and at worse it would be manslaughter. Negligence is not preventing what is easily anticipated- not training your employees on fire safety might be considered negligence if there was a fire and employees died. 

Manslaughter would be when factory owners lock doors to prevent employees from getting out when there is a fire, or bribing government officials not to enforce building safety codes.


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he can provide a link to his ass, which is where that claim was pulled from.
> 
> I think that there can be a reasonable argument that regulations should be reviewed to ensure that they a) work and b) make sense.
> 
> But to blame regulations on our opioid crisis- and not the very industries that spent millions convincing doctors that opioids were safe to prescribe without worrying about addiction is just bizarrely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a urban city, my biological family is all addicted to meth.. you think you know more then me? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon that- maybe your family is all addicted to meth because of you?
> 
> Remember- you offer nothing but your bizarre unsubstantiated opinions.
> 
> But I will humor you- tell us all about how your entire biological family became addicted to meth because of 'regulations'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them
Click to expand...


You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts. 

Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am talking at best this would be negligence, and at worse it would be manslaughter. Negligence is not preventing what is easily anticipated- not training your employees on fire safety might be considered negligence if there was a fire and employees died.
> 
> Manslaughter would be when factory owners lock doors to prevent employees from getting out when there is a fire, or bribing government officials not to enforce building safety codes.
Click to expand...

They didn’t have to work there ..


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he can provide a link to his ass, which is where that claim was pulled from.
> 
> I think that there can be a reasonable argument that regulations should be reviewed to ensure that they a) work and b) make sense.
> 
> But to blame regulations on our opioid crisis- and not the very industries that spent millions convincing doctors that opioids were safe to prescribe without worrying about addiction is just bizarrely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a urban city, my biological family is all addicted to meth.. you think you know more then me? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon that- maybe your family is all addicted to meth because of you?
> 
> Remember- you offer nothing but your bizarre unsubstantiated opinions.
> 
> But I will humor you- tell us all about how your entire biological family became addicted to meth because of 'regulations'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
Click to expand...

I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..


----------



## miketx

WinterBorn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a typo. But given the 1000’s of calibers that have existed who’s to say..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is why I am giving him the benefit of the doubt.    Calibers have been named for bullet diameter, black powder charge, year it was first made, and even speed of the bullet.
> 
> But, given my lack of experience with 9mm rounds, I thought someone else might know.
Click to expand...

Duh, everybody knows what a 9.9 is.


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am talking at best this would be negligence, and at worse it would be manslaughter. Negligence is not preventing what is easily anticipated- not training your employees on fire safety might be considered negligence if there was a fire and employees died.
> 
> Manslaughter would be when factory owners lock doors to prevent employees from getting out when there is a fire, or bribing government officials not to enforce building safety codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn’t have to work there ..
Click to expand...


Nor did the factories have to bribe government officials to ensure higher profits.


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he can provide a link to his ass, which is where that claim was pulled from.
> 
> I think that there can be a reasonable argument that regulations should be reviewed to ensure that they a) work and b) make sense.
> 
> But to blame regulations on our opioid crisis- and not the very industries that spent millions convincing doctors that opioids were safe to prescribe without worrying about addiction is just bizarrely ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a urban city, my biological family is all addicted to meth.. you think you know more then me? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon that- maybe your family is all addicted to meth because of you?
> 
> Remember- you offer nothing but your bizarre unsubstantiated opinions.
> 
> But I will humor you- tell us all about how your entire biological family became addicted to meth because of 'regulations'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
Click to expand...


So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings. 
And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- I am talking at best this would be negligence, and at worse it would be manslaughter. Negligence is not preventing what is easily anticipated- not training your employees on fire safety might be considered negligence if there was a fire and employees died.
> 
> Manslaughter would be when factory owners lock doors to prevent employees from getting out when there is a fire, or bribing government officials not to enforce building safety codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn’t have to work there ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor did the factories have to bribe government officials to ensure higher profits.
Click to expand...

O well


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> enforces safety rules,
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
Click to expand...


When he is ignoring safety rules, he obviously does NOT know what he is doing.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations cause people to overdose on drugs.
> 
> Got a link?   I provided you with one.
> 
> What safety regulations are causing people to do drugs or preventing their getting a job?
> 
> 
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
Click to expand...


100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot.   Nobody said ALL.    You can't get that through your think head?   Not all.
> 
> But some did and would, if it weren't for the regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/early-20th-century-us/triangle-shirtwaist-fire
> 
> Locked, Blocked Exits Blamed for Chicken Plant Fire Deaths
> 
> from:    Back to Basics: Safe Egress -- Occupational Health & Safety
> "An example is the Station fire that took place in a nightclub in West Warwick, R.I, in 2003. In this case, theatrical pyrotechnics used on stage as part of a performance by the band Great White ignited combustible soundproofing foam, and fire spread quickly through the unsprinklered nightclub. One hundred of the approximately 462 occupants inside the club at the time died and 230 were injured. Most of the panicked occupants attempted to exit through the same front entrance by which they had arrived, unaware of or disregarding three other direct exits that were present. Part of the reason they might not know the locations of the other exits was that these were not readily discernible to occupants because of their placement or insufficient exit identification."
> 
> Just 3 links about locked doors that accounted for 270 deaths from pure negligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh I thought you said the owners locked them in purposefully.. so you lied lol ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  Mainly referring to the Triangle Shirt factory and the Hamlet Chicken plant.    But not marking exits is part of the same regulations that YOU want to see flushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so you made it up .. we’re you there?
Click to expand...


No, but the investigators were.

lol   Now I have to be there, even though the cause of the deaths is documented?

And you still haven't told me what safety rules are preventing people from getting a job.    Answer that.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a urban city, my biological family is all addicted to meth.. you think you know more then me? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon that- maybe your family is all addicted to meth because of you?
> 
> Remember- you offer nothing but your bizarre unsubstantiated opinions.
> 
> But I will humor you- tell us all about how your entire biological family became addicted to meth because of 'regulations'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
Click to expand...

I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people died in work accidents this year with regulations dumb ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
Click to expand...


And there are protocols in place to prevent many of those mistakes.

If there is a mistake that costs someone their life, do you just want to say "Oops.  It was a mistake.  Mistakes happen"?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> enforces safety rules,
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he is ignoring safety rules, he obviously does NOT know what he is doing.
Click to expand...

You fire him right?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon that- maybe your family is all addicted to meth because of you?
> 
> Remember- you offer nothing but your bizarre unsubstantiated opinions.
> 
> But I will humor you- tell us all about how your entire biological family became addicted to meth because of 'regulations'.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
Click to expand...


Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
Click to expand...

He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> enforces safety rules,
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he is ignoring safety rules, he obviously does NOT know what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fire him right?
Click to expand...


Just like would have happened 100 years ago if he broke the rules and told the boss to fuck off.

If you get a job and ignore the rules, any rules, you have only yourself to blame for losing your job.

Now, what specific safety regulations prevent you from getting a job?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are protocols in place to prevent many of those mistakes.
> 
> If there is a mistake that costs someone their life, do you just want to say "Oops.  It was a mistake.  Mistakes happen"?
Click to expand...

I’d rather take my chance then get hooked on drugs


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
Click to expand...


Are you calling employers bad Americans????


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
Click to expand...

I don’t hate them.. what are you talking about . I don’t like the politician that won’t change the law


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are protocols in place to prevent many of those mistakes.
> 
> If there is a mistake that costs someone their life, do you just want to say "Oops.  It was a mistake.  Mistakes happen"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d rather take my chance then get hooked on drugs
Click to expand...


Taking chances with y our own life is fine.   But getting someone else killed is not.   Neither is having a business or job shutdown because of the fatality and the investigation.

And if you get hooked on drugs, it is your own fault.   I would love to see rehab available, but you don't want to pay for that.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> enforces safety rules,
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he is ignoring safety rules, he obviously does NOT know what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fire him right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like would have happened 100 years ago if he broke the rules and told the boss to fuck off.
> 
> If you get a job and ignore the rules, any rules, you have only yourself to blame for losing your job.
> 
> Now, what specific safety regulations prevent you from getting a job?
Click to expand...

No idea what your talking about me.. I’m talking about the 69 thousand you killed last year


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you calling employers bad Americans????
Click to expand...

No I’m calling the politicians anti American


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
Click to expand...


If you want to wash dishes I can get you a list of restaurants in my neighborhood that are hiring.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t hate them.. what are you talking about . I don’t like the politician that won’t change the law
Click to expand...


Funny, when I said about the same thing, you kept ranting about how I hate Americans and I should GTFO.

You want American workers to die on the job.  YOu need to GTFO.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see- there was that tragic factory collapse in Bangladesh(?) a few years back- because the owners didn't care that the building was safe.
> 
> I think Jitsy is saying that if American factory owners were able to run deathtrap factories like some countries allow, that more Americans would have jobs until they get killed by their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your again talking about mistakes.. mistakes happen all the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are protocols in place to prevent many of those mistakes.
> 
> If there is a mistake that costs someone their life, do you just want to say "Oops.  It was a mistake.  Mistakes happen"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d rather take my chance then get hooked on drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking chances with y our own life is fine.   But getting someone else killed is not.   Neither is having a business or job shutdown because of the fatality and the investigation.
> 
> And if you get hooked on drugs, it is your own fault.   I would love to see rehab available, but you don't want to pay for that.
Click to expand...

So you rather 70 thousand dead every year ok


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> enforces safety rules,
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he is ignoring safety rules, he obviously does NOT know what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fire him right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like would have happened 100 years ago if he broke the rules and told the boss to fuck off.
> 
> If you get a job and ignore the rules, any rules, you have only yourself to blame for losing your job.
> 
> Now, what specific safety regulations prevent you from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea what your talking about me.. I’m talking about the 69 thousand you killed last year
Click to expand...


Wow- Winterborn- you were busy! How did you manage to kill those 69,000 Americans last year?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you calling employers bad Americans????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m calling the politicians anti American
Click to expand...


Politicians are not hiring illegals at low wages.   American employers are.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to wash dishes I can get you a list of restaurants in my neighborhood that are hiring.
Click to expand...

Well get the illegals out watch the wages go up and you can help Americans stop over dosing .. see you can do good for America


----------



## WinterBorn

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the employee that tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he is ignoring safety rules, he obviously does NOT know what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fire him right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like would have happened 100 years ago if he broke the rules and told the boss to fuck off.
> 
> If you get a job and ignore the rules, any rules, you have only yourself to blame for losing your job.
> 
> Now, what specific safety regulations prevent you from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea what your talking about me.. I’m talking about the 69 thousand you killed last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- Winterborn- you were busy! How did you manage to kill those 69,000 Americans last year?
Click to expand...


The secret is handing out fentanyl by the handfuls.    Bulk is the secret.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t hate them.. what are you talking about . I don’t like the politician that won’t change the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, when I said about the same thing, you kept ranting about how I hate Americans and I should GTFO.
> 
> You want American workers to die on the job.  YOu need to GTFO.
Click to expand...

I think it’s clear we have politicians who hate America


----------



## Syriusly

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STATCAST - Week of September 9, 2019
> 
> 
> since the increase of regulations there’s been an increase of drug overdose deaths
> They go hand and hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
Click to expand...


100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link that they go hand in hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
Click to expand...

Better then a over dose


----------



## Syriusly

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I’ll ask them when I see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
Click to expand...


Regulations are bad if they keep business's from killing employees. 
But regulations are good if they keep business's from hiring illegals.

Clearly only legal Americans should be killed by their employers.


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
Click to expand...


I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed you knew more than me because your family are all addicts.
> 
> Once again you are just pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulations are bad if they keep business's from killing employees.
> But regulations are good if they keep business's from hiring illegals.
> 
> Clearly only legal Americans should be killed by their employers.
Click to expand...

Don’t over regulate my free speech or gun rights and illegals won’t be here anymore lol


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
Click to expand...

No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we can't prevent ALL workplace fatalities just say fuck it and let 3 or 4 TIMES as many workers die?    No.    Fuck you and the "let'em die" bullshit.
> 
> You need to GTFO for that kind of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> No one made you king, this is a
> Free country we have a right to choose if we want that job or not. Your over regulations are killing thousands every year of drug over doses. Free men are meant to be free. Leave us alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.    Freedom is not freedom to kill yourself or (more often) someone else.
> 
> Tell me what safety regulations are preventing people from getting a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Casino in Boston, they missed the opening by 6 moths because of over regulation,, many kids went to drugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real life experience, I’m
> Reporting it
Click to expand...


So no verifiable link?

Sorry, you are known to be a voracious liar.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born addicted to meth,, I’m
> From the inner city of Boston i see abandoned commercial buildings everywhere in Boston not able to use because the city has overregulated them.. The meaning of a regulation is telling somebody you can’t do something that you once  did before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulations are bad if they keep business's from killing employees.
> But regulations are good if they keep business's from hiring illegals.
> 
> Clearly only legal Americans should be killed by their employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t over regulate my free speech or gun rights and illegals won’t be here anymore lol
Click to expand...


Sorry, no one is going to let you start killing people.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?
Click to expand...


I, nor my company, are afraid of competition.    But if you have to get employees killed to compete, you shouldn't be in the business.

So what are those safety regulations that prevent people from working?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were born addicted to meth. Which may explain somethings.
> And you still can't explain how your entire family became addicted to meth because of regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulations are bad if they keep business's from killing employees.
> But regulations are good if they keep business's from hiring illegals.
> 
> Clearly only legal Americans should be killed by their employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t over regulate my free speech or gun rights and illegals won’t be here anymore lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one is going to let you start killing people.
Click to expand...

I can’t defend my self? Huh


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to wash dishes I can get you a list of restaurants in my neighborhood that are hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well get the illegals out watch the wages go up and you can help Americans stop over dosing .. see you can do good for America
Click to expand...


I have no problem removing illegals.    But piecemeal with the workers hasn't worked.

How about we fine the living shit or jail employers who knowingly hire illegals??     Funny how no politician wants that.  The chicken plant in MS, where they deported 600+ illegal workers, remember that?    What happened to the owner of that company?


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ask them they will tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
Click to expand...


Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.

When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same way millions of Americans have become addicted to drugs.. we went from being a country where you could wake up get a job pretty much anywhere any type of field save capital to start your own business to now being told you have to go to Texas to get a safety regulation course completed, or a back ground check, ( that new refugees in their 40’s can pass)
> But growing up today, with bad education, and the promotion of bad behavior on tv and music. The young get caught up, can’t get the job they always wanted can’t participate in democracy because they have a felony, I can go on and on, oh and now have  to compete with low wage illegals for in between jobs.  Our government has destroyed a couple of generations because of over regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulations are bad if they keep business's from killing employees.
> But regulations are good if they keep business's from hiring illegals.
> 
> Clearly only legal Americans should be killed by their employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t over regulate my free speech or gun rights and illegals won’t be here anymore lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one is going to let you start killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t defend my self? Huh
Click to expand...


If they are attacking you or threatening you physically?     Sure you can.

But killing someone in the hopes your wages will go up is called "Murder".


----------



## Syriusly

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.
> 
> When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.
Click to expand...


This from the guy who tells people that that they have the choice whether to work for employers who run dangerous sweatshops- but apparently don't have any choice as to whether to get addicted or not.


----------



## WinterBorn

Oh, I looked up your claim that over-regulation cause the Boston Casino to open a month late.

You weren't quite accurate with that, were you?     It wasn't safety or building regulatiuons.   It was the Gaming Commission that nailed them for failing to disclose things.   

"The Everett casino’s opening was thrown into limbo for months as Massachusetts regulators investigated in 2018 how the company responded to sexual misconduct allegations against founder Steve Wynn. The ex-CEO’s lawsuit against the Massachusetts Gaming Commission delayed the review several months longer until Steve Wynn and the parties agreed on a settlement in March."

Not quite what you claimed, now was it?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I, nor my company, are afraid of competition.    But if you have to get employees killed to compete, you shouldn't be in the business.
> 
> So what are those safety regulations that prevent people from working?
Click to expand...

I told you


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to wash dishes I can get you a list of restaurants in my neighborhood that are hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well get the illegals out watch the wages go up and you can help Americans stop over dosing .. see you can do good for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem removing illegals.    But piecemeal with the workers hasn't worked.
> 
> How about we fine the living shit or jail employers who knowingly hire illegals??     Funny how no politician wants that.  The chicken plant in MS, where they deported 600+ illegal workers, remember that?    What happened to the owner of that company?
Click to expand...

You really do hate small business don’t you! Lol you would put a poor ole manager in jail, a father of kids.. because democrats refuse to protect our Borders.. you would attack Ordinary Americans.. you are one sick puppy


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link?    Figures.
> 
> Its funny that you repeatedly demand links.  But have none to offer yourself.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what safety regulations prevent people from getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.
> 
> When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.
Click to expand...

And do what have some fat loser like you watch me from your truck lol OD PLEASE LOL


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So American employers hire illegals for low wages??     Why do you hate American employers to slander them so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulations are bad if they keep business's from killing employees.
> But regulations are good if they keep business's from hiring illegals.
> 
> Clearly only legal Americans should be killed by their employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t over regulate my free speech or gun rights and illegals won’t be here anymore lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one is going to let you start killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t defend my self? Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are attacking you or threatening you physically?     Sure you can.
> 
> But killing someone in the hopes your wages will go up is called "Murder".
Click to expand...

So if I decided to quit my job and go around to restaurants telling illegals as they enter to get out of the country speak English, and they attack me ,, how many can I kill a day?


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if someone tells you to fuck off I know what I’m doing does it doesn’t get hurt do you fire him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.
> 
> When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the guy who tells people that that they have the choice whether to work for employers who run dangerous sweatshops- but apparently don't have any choice as to whether to get addicted or not.
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> 
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I, nor my company, are afraid of competition.    But if you have to get employees killed to compete, you shouldn't be in the business.
> 
> So what are those safety regulations that prevent people from working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you
Click to expand...


No you didn't.  YOu trotted out that lame story about people having to take a class in Texas again.   But before, you didn't know the name of the class.  Did you find that out?

Also, I have never heard of a company requiring an employee to take a class where the company did not pay for the class, pay for travel (if needed) and pay their wages while they were taking the class.

Never knew a single one.  And I have been involved in a LOT of classes over the years.


----------



## Syriusly

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to wash dishes I can get you a list of restaurants in my neighborhood that are hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well get the illegals out watch the wages go up and you can help Americans stop over dosing .. see you can do good for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem removing illegals.    But piecemeal with the workers hasn't worked.
> 
> How about we fine the living shit or jail employers who knowingly hire illegals??     Funny how no politician wants that.  The chicken plant in MS, where they deported 600+ illegal workers, remember that?    What happened to the owner of that company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do hate small business don’t you! Lol you would put a poor ole manager in jail, a father of kids.. because democrats refuse to protect our Borders.. you would attack Ordinary Americans.. you are one sick puppy
Click to expand...


Sigh. 'refuse to protect our borders'.

Republicans have been quite as complicit as Democrats in enabling illegal immigration. 

You happen to live in a la la land where you believe you can go to the border and shoot children who cross illegally- but heaven forbid that a business who illegally hires an illegal alien actually suffer for breaking the law.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regulations are bad if they keep business's from killing employees.
> But regulations are good if they keep business's from hiring illegals.
> 
> Clearly only legal Americans should be killed by their employers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t over regulate my free speech or gun rights and illegals won’t be here anymore lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one is going to let you start killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t defend my self? Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are attacking you or threatening you physically?     Sure you can.
> 
> But killing someone in the hopes your wages will go up is called "Murder".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I decided to quit my job and go around to restaurants telling illegals as they enter to get out of the country speak English, and they attack me ,, how many can I kill a day?
Click to expand...


Why don't you go find out?

And while you are at it, get the name of the manager and the owner.    They should be fined and jailed.

Oh, and by the way, someone not speaking English doesn't really mean anything.  Most legal immigrants don't speak English.


----------



## Syriusly

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I, nor my company, are afraid of competition.    But if you have to get employees killed to compete, you shouldn't be in the business.
> 
> So what are those safety regulations that prevent people from working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't.  YOu trotted out that lame story about people having to take a class in Texas again.   But before, you didn't know the name of the class.  Did you find that out?
> 
> Also, I have never heard of a company requiring an employee to take a class where the company did not pay for the class, pay for travel (if needed) and pay their wages while they were taking the class.
> 
> Never knew a single one.  And I have been involved in a LOT of classes over the years.
Click to expand...


Myself also. Most companies prefer not to send employees anywhere for training if they can avoid it. When it comes to required safety trainings that I have attended, they have all been in-house.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago, if a worker told the boss to "fuck off" and ignored the rules, what would happen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.
> 
> When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the guy who tells people that that they have the choice whether to work for employers who run dangerous sweatshops- but apparently don't have any choice as to whether to get addicted or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
Click to expand...


Padding your stats again?


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I, nor my company, are afraid of competition.    But if you have to get employees killed to compete, you shouldn't be in the business.
> 
> So what are those safety regulations that prevent people from working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't.  YOu trotted out that lame story about people having to take a class in Texas again.   But before, you didn't know the name of the class.  Did you find that out?
> 
> Also, I have never heard of a company requiring an employee to take a class where the company did not pay for the class, pay for travel (if needed) and pay their wages while they were taking the class.
> 
> Never knew a single one.  And I have been involved in a LOT of classes over the years.
Click to expand...

I have and I won’t tell


----------



## WinterBorn

Syriusly said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I, nor my company, are afraid of competition.    But if you have to get employees killed to compete, you shouldn't be in the business.
> 
> So what are those safety regulations that prevent people from working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't.  YOu trotted out that lame story about people having to take a class in Texas again.   But before, you didn't know the name of the class.  Did you find that out?
> 
> Also, I have never heard of a company requiring an employee to take a class where the company did not pay for the class, pay for travel (if needed) and pay their wages while they were taking the class.
> 
> Never knew a single one.  And I have been involved in a LOT of classes over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myself also. Most companies prefer not to send employees anywhere for training if they can avoid it. When it comes to required safety trainings that I have attended, they have all been in-house.
Click to expand...


I spent years traveling to teach safety classes.   Not one single person ever complained they weren't getting paid either.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He would have been fired and he would have washed dishes for a few months until he found a new job.. AMERICANS CANT EVEN DO THAT low wage illegals destroyed that for us to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to wash dishes I can get you a list of restaurants in my neighborhood that are hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well get the illegals out watch the wages go up and you can help Americans stop over dosing .. see you can do good for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem removing illegals.    But piecemeal with the workers hasn't worked.
> 
> How about we fine the living shit or jail employers who knowingly hire illegals??     Funny how no politician wants that.  The chicken plant in MS, where they deported 600+ illegal workers, remember that?    What happened to the owner of that company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do hate small business don’t you! Lol you would put a poor ole manager in jail, a father of kids.. because democrats refuse to protect our Borders.. you would attack Ordinary Americans.. you are one sick puppy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh. 'refuse to protect our borders'.
> 
> Republicans have been quite as complicit as Democrats in enabling illegal immigration.
> 
> You happen to live in a la la land where you believe you can go to the border and shoot children who cross illegally- but heaven forbid that a business who illegally hires an illegal alien actually suffer for breaking the law.
Click to expand...

That’s funny


----------



## Syriusly

I think I am going to bail on this thread. It is fun to yank on Jitsy's chain but it is starting to feel like taunting an abused retarded kid who can't help himself for yelling obscenities from his mom's porch.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather hilarious in sick way- that you think that the only choice is to work for an employer who is willing to kill you- or get addicted to drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> No freedom and people go off the rails.. leave us alone.. are you afraid of competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I, nor my company, are afraid of competition.    But if you have to get employees killed to compete, you shouldn't be in the business.
> 
> So what are those safety regulations that prevent people from working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't.  YOu trotted out that lame story about people having to take a class in Texas again.   But before, you didn't know the name of the class.  Did you find that out?
> 
> Also, I have never heard of a company requiring an employee to take a class where the company did not pay for the class, pay for travel (if needed) and pay their wages while they were taking the class.
> 
> Never knew a single one.  And I have been involved in a LOT of classes over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and I won’t tell
Click to expand...


If you did you would likely just lie.   That is your most common tactic.

If you have to have training before you start work, get the training.    It is that simple.  The employer thinks it is important.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago- he would be lucky to just be fired. Good chance he would be beaten up by the factory guards too.
> 
> 
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.
> 
> When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the guy who tells people that that they have the choice whether to work for employers who run dangerous sweatshops- but apparently don't have any choice as to whether to get addicted or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your stats again?
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## WinterBorn

Syriusly said:


> I think I am going to bail on this thread. It is fun to yank on Jitsy's chain but it is starting to feel like taunting an abused retarded kid who can't help himself for yelling obscenities from his mom's porch.



Yeah, I have a date with my sweetie tonight.   More important things to do than play with this idiot.


----------



## Jitss617

Syriusly said:


> I think I am going to bail on this thread. It is fun to yank on Jitsy's chain but it is starting to feel like taunting an abused retarded kid who can't help himself for yelling obscenities from his mom's porch.


Cool story hope you can hang next time lol


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to bail on this thread. It is fun to yank on Jitsy's chain but it is starting to feel like taunting an abused retarded kid who can't help himself for yelling obscenities from his mom's porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a date with my sweetie tonight.   More important things to do than play with this idiot.
Click to expand...

What’s his name? Haha


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better then a over dose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.
> 
> When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the guy who tells people that that they have the choice whether to work for employers who run dangerous sweatshops- but apparently don't have any choice as to whether to get addicted or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your stats again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
Click to expand...


Padding your stats.  You get credit for a post everytime you post "Huh".    And you do it a good bit.

Now you know why I will say that every time the previous post was obvious.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to bail on this thread. It is fun to yank on Jitsy's chain but it is starting to feel like taunting an abused retarded kid who can't help himself for yelling obscenities from his mom's porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a date with my sweetie tonight.   More important things to do than play with this idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s his name? Haha
Click to expand...


Junior, you should only hope you ever get a chance to be with someone as beautiful, educated, and capable as my girlfriend is.    But women like her don't suffer fools or put up with bullshit.


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to OD?    Don't take the drugs.
> 
> When you know they are dangerous and addictive, and you choose to take them, don't blame anyone else but yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the guy who tells people that that they have the choice whether to work for employers who run dangerous sweatshops- but apparently don't have any choice as to whether to get addicted or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your stats again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Padding your stats.  You get credit for a post everytime you post "Huh".    And you do it a good bit.
> 
> Now you know why I will say that every time the previous post was obvious.
Click to expand...

Ummm ok


----------



## Jitss617

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to bail on this thread. It is fun to yank on Jitsy's chain but it is starting to feel like taunting an abused retarded kid who can't help himself for yelling obscenities from his mom's porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a date with my sweetie tonight.   More important things to do than play with this idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s his name? Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, you should only hope you ever get a chance to be with someone as beautiful, educated, and capable as my girlfriend is.    But women like her don't suffer fools or put up with bullshit.
Click to expand...

He sounds like a nice guy congratulations


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fact!
Click to expand...

It can be done with a contender. Not your normal pistol though ,longer and a bolt action single shot. I have heard such a shot can be made on a dese3rt eagle also but have never had my fingers on one.


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fact!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done with a contender. Not your normal pistol though ,longer and a bolt action single shot. I have heard such a shot can be made on a dese3rt eagle also but have never had my fingers on one.
Click to expand...


You can do it with a big bore revolver with a decent barrel length (7.5" or better) and a solid rest.   But you better be good with the gun.


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fact!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done with a contender. Not your normal pistol though ,longer and a bolt action single shot. I have heard such a shot can be made on a dese3rt eagle also but have never had my fingers on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do it with a big bore revolver with a decent barrel length (7.5" or better) and a solid rest.   But you better be good with the gun.
Click to expand...

Contenders are cheap and I have made that shot many times with one when I was young. Desert eagles not so cheap never owned one. I would have to wear my glasses to make that shot today.


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fact!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done with a contender. Not your normal pistol though ,longer and a bolt action single shot. I have heard such a shot can be made on a dese3rt eagle also but have never had my fingers on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do it with a big bore revolver with a decent barrel length (7.5" or better) and a solid rest.   But you better be good with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contenders are cheap and I have made that shot many times with one when I was young. Desert eagles not so cheap never owned one. I would have to wear my glasses to make that shot today.
Click to expand...


Contenders are amazingly accurate.    And they have great sight.   I love iron sights, but my old eyes have trouble switching distances.   I haven't had the chance to shoot a Thompson-Center Encore.  But I hear they are even better.


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he couldn't hit shit if someone is firing back at him
> ...marksmanship goes way down in REAL situations
> ...100 yards with a pistol is a looooong distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fact!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done with a contender. Not your normal pistol though ,longer and a bolt action single shot. I have heard such a shot can be made on a dese3rt eagle also but have never had my fingers on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do it with a big bore revolver with a decent barrel length (7.5" or better) and a solid rest.   But you better be good with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contenders are cheap and I have made that shot many times with one when I was young. Desert eagles not so cheap never owned one. I would have to wear my glasses to make that shot today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contenders are amazingly accurate.    And they have great sight.   I love iron sights, but my old eyes have trouble switching distances.   I haven't had the chance to shoot a Thompson-Center Encore.  But I hear they are even better.
Click to expand...

Aging sucks don't it! Eyes, ears, and nose just not what they use to be any more. Guns, basketballs and footballs do not get the same kinda use they use to get. Now the old golf clubs and fishing poles are what I am grabbing from the closet these days. I think I pulled my 45 out one in the past year for target practice. If I grab a gun today it is typically my 12 gauge and typically during turkey season. I use that Saint croy legend about every day though.


----------



## WinterBorn

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fact!
> 
> 
> 
> It can be done with a contender. Not your normal pistol though ,longer and a bolt action single shot. I have heard such a shot can be made on a dese3rt eagle also but have never had my fingers on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do it with a big bore revolver with a decent barrel length (7.5" or better) and a solid rest.   But you better be good with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contenders are cheap and I have made that shot many times with one when I was young. Desert eagles not so cheap never owned one. I would have to wear my glasses to make that shot today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contenders are amazingly accurate.    And they have great sight.   I love iron sights, but my old eyes have trouble switching distances.   I haven't had the chance to shoot a Thompson-Center Encore.  But I hear they are even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aging sucks don't it! Eyes, ears, and nose just not what they use to be any more. Guns, basketballs and footballs do not get the same kinda use they use to get. Now the old golf clubs and fishing poles are what I am grabbing from the closet these days. I think I pulled my 45 out one in the past year for target practice. If I grab a gun today it is typically my 12 gauge and typically during turkey season. I use that Saint croy legend about every day though.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean!     I fish as often as I can now, but that doesn't mean I fish much.

I am a couple of years from retirement.    Then I hope to not have a dry line very often.


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be done with a contender. Not your normal pistol though ,longer and a bolt action single shot. I have heard such a shot can be made on a dese3rt eagle also but have never had my fingers on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it with a big bore revolver with a decent barrel length (7.5" or better) and a solid rest.   But you better be good with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contenders are cheap and I have made that shot many times with one when I was young. Desert eagles not so cheap never owned one. I would have to wear my glasses to make that shot today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contenders are amazingly accurate.    And they have great sight.   I love iron sights, but my old eyes have trouble switching distances.   I haven't had the chance to shoot a Thompson-Center Encore.  But I hear they are even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aging sucks don't it! Eyes, ears, and nose just not what they use to be any more. Guns, basketballs and footballs do not get the same kinda use they use to get. Now the old golf clubs and fishing poles are what I am grabbing from the closet these days. I think I pulled my 45 out one in the past year for target practice. If I grab a gun today it is typically my 12 gauge and typically during turkey season. I use that Saint croy legend about every day though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean!     I fish as often as I can now, but that doesn't mean I fish much.
> 
> I am a couple of years from retirement.    Then I hope to not have a dry line very often.
Click to expand...

I am a few years from retirement myself. I decided to close the appraisal and real estate consulting firm and started fishing for a living.  I would be down on a grouper boat as we speak if I were not still in Ohio dealing with divorce. Next year all my property in columbus will be sold and my divorce will be final in a couple of weeks. I will do walleye and perch season  up here and will do blue crab and grouper season out of saint marys georgia during the winter. I am fishing once or twice a week right now. I am still heading up to my camper on lake erie during the week ends. I fish at least sevn hours a day up there. I have done a bit of duck hunting also but the guy I duck hunt with is young going to school and working full time. I duck hunt with him on saterday morning then we walleye fish till dark. His father owns one of the marinas I captain on head boats for. Saterday is my favorite day of the week because little Matt is avaiable, next to nothing is keeping us off the lake when he is around.. He has access to that 68 foot Wattanna, not even ten foot waves are keeping us in on that boat. Sunday I am going out on a boat half that size. Every once in a while I go down and catch and release out of the scioto. The bite is realy good but I would not eat anything out of there. I get smallies and saugeye out of there. Those suagey are good eating if they come out of good water. I hate tossing those back into the scioto.


----------

